# Training Chest and Shoulders together



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been training Chest/Tri's together then Back/Bis and then Shoulders/Legs for a while now and am going to change my split.

Usually do majority compound exercise, looking to continue increasing size and strength.

Going to change to Chest/SHoulders then Back/Legs then bi's/tri's

Just wondering if anyone else trains chest with shoulders and if so what exercise, sets and reps do you do????


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Been doing a push, pull, legs split for a while, so been training shoulders with chest and triceps.

Routine would be something like:

Incline dumbell press

Dips

Chest press

Dumbell shoulder press

Side laterals

Tricep work


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well as i said in another thread earlyer i train push/pull/legs

so i do chest, shoulders and tricep together.

decline bb bench/incline db bench (swap every week)

military press

side lats/chest flyes (swap every week)

cgbp

i do one warm up set then 4sets of 6-10reps.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

NICK_1 said:


> I have been training Chest/Tri's together then Back/Bis and then Shoulders/Legs for a while now and am going to change my split.
> 
> Usually do majority compound exercise, looking to continue increasing size and strength.
> 
> ...


Being honest I would say this is a no go.

After doing pressing movements on chest you want to then hit pressing movements on shoulders - really do not think you would be able to train shoulders with the right intensity after doing chest.

Same with Back/legs, whatever body part you do first - you have grouped the two biggest muscle parts together and then bi/tris together which are the smallest muscle groups.

This is what I would do:

Mon: Chest/Biceps

Tues: Rest

Wed: Legs (INCLUDING Hams and Calves)

Thurs: Rest

Fri: Shoulders/Triceps (you could do these on Saturday instead)

Sat: Rest (see Friday)

Sun: Rest

Mon: Back (including Deadlifts)

Tues: Rest

THEN REPEAT FROM ROUTINE THAT STARTED ON THE MONDAY

I understand we all work and have to fit workouts in round things, but above gives you good rest and flexibility to move things round.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ Agreed.

You'll just be pre-exhausting the delts. Why not try thinking outside the "train all of the body in a week" box. As mentioned above (sowwie, didnt read all lol)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I must admit, I'm changing my routine again soon, to get away from the chest/shoulder combo.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Being honest I would say this is a no go.
> 
> After doing pressing movements on chest you want to then hit pressing movements on shoulders - really do not think you would be able to train shoulders with the right intensity after doing chest.
> 
> ...


I like the look of this, something completly different to what i've trained before- thanks for the post. i was a little worried about the training split i was thinking of, hence the post! How many exercises, set's and reps do you usually do per body part?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> I must admit, I'm changing my routine again soon, to get away from the chest/shoulder combo.


cheers for the post, think i might try Dagman's split, different to what i've done in the past............


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't usually train both in one session but did tonight, and didn't like it to be honest. Went from chest to shoulders with a few mins rest and they just felt dead and I couldn't push as much weight so doesn't seem worth it to be honest.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I tend to work these areas at either end of the week. A heavy shoulders days leaves my chest feeling powerless.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Does it matter if you cant press the same weight after training chest? So you really think this will hinder growth?

If this is true all the drop sets, pre exhaustion methods and supersets are all a bad idea too.

For chest and delts I would do one forward press, one upward press, then maybe incline flyes or dips. Could finish with some lateral raises. Then just makes sure you do some upper back work (like face pulls) with your back work to hit the rear shouler.

I train chest/triceps/back/delts twice a week. Your body gets used to it.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Does it matter if you cant press the same weight after training chest? So you really think this will hinder growth?
> 
> If this is true all the drop sets, pre exhaustion methods and supersets are all a bad idea too.
> 
> ...


Good point, I was thinking more towards increasing my strength and assumed that if I couldn't lift as much, and not obtain PB's due to pre exhaustion then I would be hindering my strength progression. Is this not the case?


----------

